# New Bobcat Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a pretty faced Bobcat I thought I'd share with everyone. Haven't been on here in awhile. Take care!

Mike


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Awsome ! This is a great looking mount. The red fox mount you have posted I believe is the best looking mount of anykind that I have ever seen. You definetly have some serious skill !!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful job, as always Mike. You should go pro


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Not to bad Mike, nice practice cat.  j/k


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow!
Thats one of the best bobcat mounts I've ever seen!


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

That is one great looking mount..


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Great looking mount!!!!

Mike


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful Mount


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Very very nice!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful mount. You should be proud.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Incredible work as usual! Nice job, Mike!!!


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike, glad you are posting up fur bearers again. Absolutely incredible as usual!!!!!


----------



## james B (Oct 18, 2008)

nice do you do fish


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Very well done.

Best I have scene.


----------



## Andrew Balcom (Mar 19, 2009)

That Bobcat looks great


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Mike

If I could suggest one thing, the next critter you do, please take the time to take the animal outside and get a picture of that particular animal in its natural setting. I guarantee, most people would actually think you captured a real life photo of this animal. 
Your work is incredible, simply incredible! Well done.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone! 
-BWHUNTR...I will have to try that one of these times. It's hard enough to find the time to shoot photos here in the house sometimes.:lol: 
Take care!

Mike


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I would have to think twice about reaching my hand toward that critter. It looks alive like all of your work I've seen. Nice job!


----------

